# Public 'New Profile Posts' showing too much private info?



## rhonda (Mar 4, 2017)

If one navigates to the [New Profile Posts] tab of the Forums > Unread Posts menu, is the personal data exposed (phone number, email address and snail mail address) incorrectly exposed?  Or is the personal data a "user problem" for posting these outside of Private Messaging?

It sorta looks like Private Message traffic ... ?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 4, 2017)

yea, it appears that folks are using profile posts to transmit personal info thinking they are private messages.

its not actually "private profile info" being displayed, but you are seeing the messages members have actually typed to each other via "profile posts"


----------



## rhonda (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes, Brian -- it appears to be a mis-use of Profile Posts.  It seems that _more than a few_ users have created Profile Posts thinking they were sending PMs.  Perhaps the feature should be disabled or surrounded with warning text?  The idea of 'user training' comes to mind -- but does not seem a reasonable avenue in this environment.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 4, 2017)

im not sure there is a way to disable "profile posts"...but ill see what i can dig up!


----------

